# Understanding Extraverted Intuition (Ne)



## SilverRose (Mar 30, 2010)

Understanding Extraverted Intuition (Ne) in INTPs & INFPs

A.J. / OCTOBER 2, 2011
Extraverted Intuition (Ne) is the auxiliary function of INFPs and INTPs. In this post, we will explore its nature and manifestations as related to the INP personality types.

Since Intuition is a Perceiving function and Ne is extraverted in its direction, an overarching purpose of Ne involves acquiring information from the outside world. Ne is similar to Se in that it prompts exploration of the environment in an open-ended, non-judgmental fashion. This allows Perceiving types to readily adapt to and blend with their circumstances rather than trying to change or control them.

But Ne does not merely gather overt information as Se does. Se is more straightforward, involving a direct apprehension of information through one or more of the primary senses. Ne is different in that it goes beyond or looks behind sense data. This allows INPs to discern otherwise hidden patterns, possibilities, and potentials.

Ne is constantly scanning for relationships or patterns within a pool of facts or experiences. In conjunction with either Ti or Fi, it helps INPs formulate and modify ideas. INPs commonly employ their Ne in activities such as reading, conversation, and engagement with nature or the arts.

While INPs’ dominant function (Ti or Fi) beckons them toward closure, their Ne counters by rallying for additional options and alternatives. Somewhat ironically, their Ne, despite its auxiliary status, often wins out, interjecting enough new or contradictory information to keep INPs in a state of perpetual openness or indecision.

Although INPs can feel frustrated by their ostensible inability to make decisions and draw firm conclusions, one of the benefits of Ne is it helps them remain open-minded. INPs can readily see truth on both sides of an issue without forming unwarranted judgments or prematurely committing to any single conclusion. This makes them good listeners and well-suited to act as fair and effective arbiters.

While openness to multiple perspectives is one of INPs’ signature strengths, it can at times hamper their productivity and follow-through. Leaning too heavily on their Ne can seduce INPs into chasing too many rabbit trails, causing them to lose sight of their original focus. This can be a problem, for instance, for INP writers, whose attraction to tangents and asides can frustrate readers seeking a more streamlined discussion.

Ne can also help INPs sniff out intriguing possibilities. At a party, for instance, their Ne may guide them in their search for a worthwhile conversation partner. Likewise, in the business world, it can help INP entrepreneurs read market trends and identify promising opportunities.

While the overarching purpose of their Ne is to nourish and support their dominant function, INPs who are weary of employing their inner judgment might also use their Ne as an end in itself. In this sense, it can serve as a sort of vacation from their inner cogitations. On its own terms, Ne contributes a sense of adventure, expectancy, and wonderment toward life’s mysteries and contingencies. INPs commonly enjoy and assume the role of wanderer or seeker. Rarely do they know exactly what they are seeking, which is partly why they find this mode of functioning exciting, at least temporarily. Ne confers a sense of blind anticipation, of not knowing who or what will manifest next on one’s life journey.

Caught up in Ne mode, an INP may, for instance, spontaneously embark on a walk in unfamiliar city, anticipating the pleasurable sense of adventure, uncertainty, and expectancy. She might even experience a sense of romance, perhaps imagining a serendipitous encounter with her future soulmate in a quaint coffee shop or used book store.

Ne can also take on a mystical flavor, involving an openness or curiosity toward what God or the universe might have in store at any given moment. Jung’s notion of synchronicity, what might be roughly understood as the experience of a meaningful coincidence, is common among INPs who indulge their Ne.

To satisfy INPs’ desire for novelty and outward exploration, Ne can spur physical action, as depicted in some of the examples above. Consequently, those functioning in Ne mode may at times be mistaken for Extroverts or Sensors. In fact, those with a strong Ne are often, whether rightly or not, diagnosed with ADD or ADHD. If physically capable, INPs can thoroughly enjoy sports and athletics, offering them a consistent source of challenge and novelty.

Ne is also sensitive to ambience. When introduced to new surroundings, INPs typically do not attune to specific objects or details (Se), but are more aware of the vague feelings or impressions it inspires. Because Ne acts quickly, INPs know almost immediately whether they like “the feel” of a given environment. Since they are not attuned to sensory details, they can be oblivious to things other types may consider blatantly obvious, causing them to appear naive, dreamy, or absent-minded.

Finally, Ne can contribute to a persistent sense of restlessness or dissatisfaction. INPs can find themselves wanting to escape certain situations or circumstances in order to experience more novelty, freedom, or autonomy. They might feel compelled to quit their job, break off a relationship, or ditch a lame party in hopes of discovering something more exciting or inspirational. Those who consistently act on these promptings can be perceived as fickle, irresponsible, or self-indulgent. Despite its potential for introducing uncertainty and dissatisfaction, Ne provides an openness to meaning and possibilities that is indispensable in INPs search for meaning and contentment (see this post).

Readers seeking tangible examples of Ne might take time to observe ENPs, for whom Ne is dominant. ENPs often live a frenetic lifestyle, equipped with more hobbies and interests than they know what to do with. They are always on the go, always excited to try new things, and rarely content to perform any single activity for an extended period. Since they are always searching for new potentials and possibilities in every situation, they can sometimes seem hyperactive and easily distracted. These types can be frustrating for Introverts, who can feel annoyed or overwhelmed by the ENP’s constant prodding to switch gears and try something different.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow...I don't think I've ever related so much to a description of Ne.


----------

